# Moving to Durban SA from UK



## jaygriff (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Ive been reading posts for a while now and see that you are all very helpful to each other with experiences and also advice and i thought it was time to do my first post and ask for help, advice and your experiences,

Basically I have been offered a job in Durban SA and if I'm completely honest I am in 2 minds about what i should do,

First things first the company have offered me a good deal where i get more GBP than I get in the UK if i convert it back, helping me out with the relocation and also the visa applications and stuff, so I am very privileged for the help from the Company so this isn't something that i am worried about as they have been awesome,

Its really the different culture that I am worried about more than anything. I have read countless posts about the media coverage about security in SA that we see here in the UK, and i know that is over egged to say the least, and majority of it was prior the World Cup 2010 as well,

So really I'd like to know what people think about Durban in general, is it safe? what should i be looking out for? I hate this question but i need to ask.....will i stand out being very white?

There are 2 expat communities that they have advised that i stay in, these are "Umhlanga Rocks" and also "Ballito", what are people's thoughts on those places, are they nice and are they safe?

Being from the UK, I obviously love the Pub, so what is the Night Life like? good places to go and have a social able drink? and also I'm a single lad so is there anything i should keep an eye out for when chatting to a girl?

Being by myself, I'm not afraid to say that i'm scared about the move. It's a move of a lifetime, once which i'll prob regret if i don't do it, but that doesn't mean that i ain't scared doing it myself,

I've covered a lot there, i'd appreciate if someone can even help me out a little, just to settle my mind down a bit with the million and 1 questions,

Thanks in advance

Jason


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jason,

I've been here a few years and love it, you wont have any challenges fitting in as people are generally very friendly. Can I ask what you will be doing out here and where your company is based etc? As in terms of location id probably be able to say where is good to base yourself.


----------



## cjlouw (Dec 14, 2013)

I lived north of Durban for many years and I visited Durban, and the areas you mention (Umhlanga Rocks and Ballito) numerous times. These are some of the best areas to live in South Africa (beats Cape Town hands down). Both communities are upmarket, with lush greenery, great shopping malls, hotels and restaurants, a good variety of accommodation and excellent beaches. Having lived in Indonesia, Thailand and Cambodia, I prefer the KZN beaches.

Umhlanga is closer to Durban than Ballito is, it is bigger, while Ballito has more of a small-town vibe. Traffic into Durban is hectic in the mornings, so keep that in mind.

Regarding personal safety and culture. Remember that South Africa is starkly divided between a first world and a third world country. When you’re in the first world part your experience will be similar as if you are in the UK, the US or Australia. Safety is a matter of common sense: when it looks and feels unsafe, it is. Stay in the first world and you will be ok.	

About being “too white”.. plenty of white people in South Africa and I guarantee you that you will not be noticed at all. Nobody will look at you at, call after you or hassle you in any way (unlike some places in SE Asia).

Chatting to girls.. same rule as everywhere else in the world: keep an eye out for her boyfriend!


----------

